# Ultimate Defrag 3



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.disktrix.com/index.htm

It was released today.


Anyone else excited by the new version? I like how this one works right in win 7 for me, the 2008 version would get stuck on some files and not defrag them.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2010)

Just testing it out now, so far i defraged another OS then booted of that OS to defrag it which took 17 mins the 1st time and 4 minutes with the drive being used as boot.

With owning 2008 i got it for $18

With default setting and respecting layout.ini. Later i'll try the boot defrag which is some thing i been waiting for so long under x64.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

main thing i liked is that the boot time defrag works now.


pity it only does a few system files (page file, MFT etc) and not the whole drive however, that woulda been snazzy.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 4, 2010)

man im going to have to try this sucker out!! had a buddy complain about his p being slow today and other than the obvious it beig old I d/l v2 ulti defrag and his HDD was literally 49% fragmented!! holy sh** i whipped up a fragmented only run got it down to 2% and now that thing boots up twice as fast as it did!!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> main thing i liked is that the boot time defrag works now.
> 
> 
> pity it only does a few system files (page file, MFT etc) and not the whole drive however, that woulda been snazzy.



It's about time they should of got it working in the other version like they promised.

Well i noticed the MFT was not defraged so i clicked it and WHA  it defraged it lol. This is not done from another installed OS but the screenshot is.

I'm just having issue's moving whole folders\directory's.


----------



## Super Sarge (Aug 4, 2010)

I just set it on consolidate and let it do its thing, I checked the following respect High performance, respect archive, put directories close to MFT and very fast


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

Super Sarge said:


> I just set it on consolidate and let it do its thing, I checked the following respect High performance, respect archive, put directories close to MFT and very fast



i always use folder/file name, combined with manually set archive and high performance folders.

directories close to MFT never works right for me, its a complicated feature that doesnt work right all the time (its the #1 cause for defrags stopping with fragmented files still there, in the 2008 version IMO)


----------



## Super Sarge (Aug 4, 2010)

By using this program I say I had the Hiberfil.sys enabled, I disabled it as I never use it.  I never put my computer to sleep


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2010)

They just updated it.

  UltimateDefrag Version 3 Update Released
17 August 2010

We're pleased to announce a minor update for UltimateDefrag V3. The build is 3.0.100.15 and fixes a few know issues in the initial V3 release.

Issues Corrected Since Previous Version (3.0.100.10):

    1. Fixed error 103 that some users were experiencing with the boot time module
    2. Disabled splash screen during scheduled jobs
    3. Fixed problem where wildcards were not able to be deleted from HP and Archive file selection.
    4. Fixed Ascending and Descending sorting modes that were saved incorrectly
    5. Removed message relating to volume shadow copy
    6. Fixed large fonts display problems - the GUI now displays correctly for higher font size DPI setting
    7. Fixed causes of crashes that the occasional user was experiencing.
    8. Fixed scheduled defrag that wasn't respecting Archive and HP
    9. Fixed crash happening for FAT drives
    10. Fixed Place Directories Next To MFT for Fragmented Files Only method
    11. Fixed Elapsed Time formatting error when defrag time exceeded 1 hour.

http://www.disktrix.com/ultimatedefrag_supportupdates.htm#Current Version Information:


----------



## Super Sarge (Aug 18, 2010)

I know I got an e-mail from them as I am a paid user. It is really a great program


----------



## AsRock (Feb 10, 2011)

They still updating it i see

Issues Corrected And New Features In 3.0.0.19:

    1. "Changed file handling" module significantly improved - now the defragmentation is more smooth if there is lot of other disk activity, and much faster when there are big files being constantly modified by other programs.
    2. Added an option to shutdown the PC when defrag is finished
    3. Fixed wrong calculation of MFT reserved zone size in boot time module.
    4. Fixed boot time module skipping entire defrag process when only MFT reserved size is changed.
    5. Program icon made 32 bit to fix jagged edges
    6. In "Auto" mode, after defragmentation the status says "Analyzed" instead of "Defragmented" - fixed
    7. The end cluster of a file and the start cluster of the next file are the same in cluster viewer - fixed
    8. Defragmentation mode control fixed to close when clicked on the same mode.

Previous Version is: UltimateDefrag Version 3.0.100.15 (Release date: 17 August 2010)

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD & INSTALL THIS VERSION

Issues Corrected In 3.0.0.15:

    1. Fixed error 103 that some users were experiencing with the boot time module
    2. Disabled splash screen during scheduled jobs
    3. Fixed problem where wildcards were not able to be deleted from HP and Archive file selection.
    4. Fixed Ascending and Descending sorting modes that were saved incorrectly
    5. Removed message relating to volume shadow copy
    6. Fixed large fonts display problems - the GUI now displays correctly for higher font size DPI setting
    7. Fixed causes of crashes that the occasional user was experiencing.
    8. Fixed scheduled defrag that wasn't respecting Archive and HP
    9. Fixed crash happening for FAT drives
    10. Fixed Place Directories Next To MFT for Fragmented Files Only method
    11. Fixed Elapsed Time formatting error when defrag time exceeded 1 hour.

http://www.disktrix.com/ultimatedefrag_supportupdates.htm#Current Version Information:


----------



## Super Sarge (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you just updated my machine


----------



## AsRock (May 2, 2011)

*UD3 Update*

Current Version is: Version 3.0.100.37   (Release date: 25 April 2011)

New Features:

1.Added accurate Time Estimate to defrag simulation. Now the defrag simulation will give you a time estimate of how long it will take to run the defrag with your settings. The UltimateDefrag engine counts all files moves and data transfer that would occur during the actual defrag. The accuracy of the estimate is excellent and most of the time estimates within 5% of the actual time taken.
2.Added Hard Drive Speed Test as a menu option. The result is used by the defrag simulation time estimate. Generally only needs to be run once but can be run any time on demand from the Tools menu. 

Improvements:

1.Time elapsed (bottom status bar) persists when defrag is complete. Helps you to see how long the defrag took if you were away from the PC when the defrag was performed.
2.Boot Time Defrag Warning. The boot time defrag issues a warning and asks you to confirm that you have a backup of critical data.
3.Significantly improved "Changed files" monitoring module.  Now will work much better in a situations where other programs create/modify files during defrag
4.Improved percentage completed calculation. Now it reports throughout single file defrag
5.Improved estimated time calculation.
6.Improved and further refined defrag algorithms.
7.Improved debugging support for tech support 

Bug fixes:

1.High Performing File Sorting Fixed. Strict sorting by folder/filename was working in reverse. This is now working correctly.
2.Auto Mode not remembering respect layout being checked. If this option is checked it now remains checked for subsequent defrags.
3.Boot Time Defrag was occasionally running even though not selected to run. Random boot time defrags do not occur unless you explicitly choose for it to run on next reboot.
4.Correct status messages. "Cancelled", "Error" etc. For example before it was displaying "Defragmented" even if it would fail to defrag.
5.Fixed several bugs leading to crashes
6.Fixed installer so it creates the menu items for all users


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2011)

The big question is; is it worth the $30???


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> The big question is; is it worth the $30???



I don't think any are to be honest but then again i don't really defrag much since getting SSD's.

I got the older version on sale which got me a discount on the newer one which made it $17 which it's surly worth that if you use the app right.

There all so putting a forum up too soon ( don't know how soon ) which should help the masses that who don't really know what they are doing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2011)

they have better defrag utilities for linux and they are free. why is windows so far behind with this kind of stuff?


----------



## RejZoR (May 3, 2011)

There are other very good defrag tools like Diskeeper and PerfectDisk. There are also many free ones like Auslogics DIsk Defrag, IOBit SmartDefrag and Piriform Defraggler which are free.


----------



## stinger608 (May 3, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> There are other very good defrag tools like Diskeeper and PerfectDisk. There are also many free ones like Auslogics DIsk Defrag, IOBit SmartDefrag and Piriform Defraggler which are free.



Yea, that is kind of what I was asking. With the free one's, which are pretty fair; how is this so much better that it is a whopping $30?


----------



## Widjaja (May 3, 2011)

Just got this software.
My 1TB drive was about 11% fragmented and from what the image showed me, the fragments were all over the place.

I did a consolidated defrag which placed all the data at the edge and it appears to have really made improvements.

Worth being payware.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 3, 2011)

This software has correct mindset , it's all about customizability to put what you need the most , on the fast side of the HDD ,  those super advanced defragers like Diskeeper really don't offer the kind of abilites that this does.

I would like to manually sort files/folders on sectors , places on HDD, that would be cool.

On that map you would just drag and drop stuff where you want it to be. simple


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

yea pretty much all defraggers are the same in what they do, just Ultimate defrag lets you put say games and heavily used apps on the outer edge where the HDD is faster and other files like mp3s and documents on the inside where its slower, allowing you to customize what apps and files get priority something other Defraggers dont offer.

Ill put it this way, before defrag Crysis Warhead was on the inside edge of the HDD taking nearly 1min 40 seconds to load a lvl,  putting it on the outside edge dropped load times down under a minute, this is of course a massive improvement in load times, now this dosent apply to all my games but it does on a few and the change in load times is more then worth it to me. just simply because i game so much i cant stand waiting on frigging loading screens.


----------



## Bill R TechSpec (May 6, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> There are other very good defrag tools like Diskeeper and PerfectDisk. There are also many free ones like Auslogics DIsk Defrag, IOBit SmartDefrag and Piriform Defraggler which are free.




Personally I prefer Diskeeper as it defrags without draining system resources and it now prevents fragmentation as well. Check out this Top 10 Review's Side-by-side comparison of the best defrag programs around:

http://disk-defragmenter-software-review.toptenreviews.com/ 

Also, I don't know for how long this will go, but if you click on the gold medal winner (Diskeeper) it will take you to the summary page where it tells you all about the features, why it got the gold, etc. 

If you then click on the "Buy Now" button, it takes you to a page where you can get $10 off the regular price! 

Check it out.
..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 6, 2011)

ill still stick to ultimate defrag no other defrag offers customized file placement that allows me to speed up said games and apps NO other defrag utility does that


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2011)

Bill R TechSpec said:


> Personally I prefer Diskeeper as it defrags without draining system resources and it now prevents fragmentation as well. Check out this Top 10 Review's Side-by-side comparison of the best defrag programs around:
> 
> http://disk-defragmenter-software-review.toptenreviews.com/
> 
> ...





crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill still stick to ultimate defrag no other defrag offers customized file placement that allows me to speed up said games and apps NO other defrag utility does that



^ what crazy said


----------



## stinger608 (May 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea pretty much all defraggers are the same in what they do, just Ultimate defrag lets you put say games and heavily used apps on the outer edge where the HDD is faster and other files like mp3s and documents on the inside where its slower, allowing you to customize what apps and files get priority something other Defraggers dont offer.
> 
> Ill put it this way, before defrag Crysis Warhead was on the inside edge of the HDD taking nearly 1min 40 seconds to load a lvl,  putting it on the outside edge dropped load times down under a minute, this is of course a massive improvement in load times, now this dosent apply to all my games but it does on a few and the change in load times is more then worth it to me. just simply because i game so much i cant stand waiting on frigging loading screens.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill still stick to ultimate defrag no other defrag offers customized file placement that allows me to speed up said games and apps NO other defrag utility does that



Well hell, from what your showing here Crazy, and seeing how it has a full featured 30 day trial, it may be well worth a shot. Hell, if I don't see the value in it, I just don't pay for it and delete it at the end of the 30 day trial. 
I like the fact that a person can "arrange" which files he or she would like on the outer edge of the platters; that is sweet! Worth a shot for sure.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 6, 2011)

thats what i did man, i did the 30 day trial installed ALL my games and apps and then ran it  that way im set for sometime, windows can do the manual background defrag and keeps things where they should be anyway. so i just ran it once double checked after that and was done, overall that was a few months ago, performance is still the same now as it was then so cant complain. I did this back when mussels did the guide . tutorial with the older Ultimate defrag.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats what i did man, i did the 30 day trial installed ALL my games and apps and then ran it  that way im set for sometime, windows can do the manual background defrag and keeps things where they should be anyway. so i just ran it once double checked after that and was done, overall that was a few months ago, performance is still the same now as it was then so cant complain. I did this back when mussels did the guide . tutorial with the older Ultimate defrag.



the windows defrag will actually conflict with Udefrag and undo some of the optimisations as it goes about its business.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 6, 2011)

it well fragmentation stayed low and i checked the files it didnt move steam / etc or anything of that nature its all still where it should be. so i dont know. overall i had no issues then again i didnt uninstall anything on that outer disk and there is 0 fragmentation there so windows had no reason to touch it or maybe just dumb luck on my part.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it well fragmentation stayed low and i checked the files it didnt move steam / etc or anything of that nature its all still where it should be. so i dont know. overall i had no issues then again i didnt uninstall anything on that outer disk and there is 0 fragmentation there so windows had no reason to touch it or maybe just dumb luck on my part.



the modern windows defraggers only touch fragmented files, so you mostly got lucky. over time it'll scatter them wherever enough free space is located.


----------

